# Trial Gallop



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

My friends all say "Don't just MOVE! Try it for a month first." Being increasingly teachable, I'm trying it for a month first. I'll be in Rome for the month of September 2017 with the gf; staying in Monti. If the first week or two seem comfortable I may start checking out the emailed ads I've been getting from various real estate sites. 

So I'll be a tourist; if anybody has suggestions about what to book in advance I would be interested in hearing about it. Being there for a month we probably would not be interested in "cram it all into 3 days" passes and will probably get calendar-month Metro passes so "transport included" probably isn't of interest either.

If anybody would like to get together let me know.

Paul

:target:
I include an icon of what appears to be a flaming penguin doing jumping jacks because I can.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Basically the only things you need to book are the Colosseum and the Vatican museums. 

If you're staying in the centre I'd suggest walking. You'll see more and most the touristy sites are within walking distance.

BUT if the idea is to figure out if you'll like staying September isn't really much of a problem. It's still high season. Everybody is outside. The weather is nice. Wait until January after the holidays


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

WE just spent three months in Rome, in Esquilino, and loved it. You are north of there. The food and culture scenes are great -- go to the Borghesi Villa and the symphony. Take in a soccer game. All the art museums are worthwhile. Neighborhoods: Garbatella (you can visit Eataly while there) and Parioli and Testaccio and San Lorenzo (excellent inexpensive restos in this student neighborhood). Try Fassi gelateria in Esquilino.


----------

